# ***OFFICIAL GFX GP Sign Ups Take 2***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright boys and girls time to get this thing off the ground, we are going to be running an 8 person tournament with an A and a B side, meaning the guys who lose there first round match ups will move on to the B side while the winners will advance and eventually crown the champ.

1st Prize will be 1,000 000 VBookie points as well as a Premium membership if the winner isnt already a paid member. B side winner will recieve 100, 000 VBookie points.

***Pliff has generously agreed to add 500,000 to the pot to make it 1,500 000 points Total for the winner.


I promise you all that we will see this one through till the end. 

Sign ups will got till we get filled up and then the match ups will be randomly generated.


1 TOXIC
2 Gara
3 scottysullivan
4 DP
5 Steph
6 Pauly J
7 eric2004bc
8 Chuck 8807
9. Norway1
10. jbritt


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Sign me up of course


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

glad to have you,


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in...no surprise here lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet guys that gets us half filled up.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I will not take part in this GP but I will offer 500k of my points to the winner.

Good luck guys !


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well thanks for the contribution, its a shame we wont get to see some of your work though as I always dig your unique style.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That's unfortunate Pliff, I really enjoy your stuff man.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah thanks guys but i'll be way too busy this week and the next one to pump out new sigs. My GF is moving in so I have a lot of shit to do before she does


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

pliff said:


> Yeah thanks guys but i'll be way too busy this week and the next one to pump out new sigs. My GF is moving in so I have a lot of shit to do before she does


Haha, understood man. You go take care of that.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Can I have a go?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You bet Pauly, we always are eager to have new blood, if you want any help or tips feel free to ask I as well as alot of other members Im sure would be happy to off any assitance we can.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

im in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That leaves us with one final spot available once all the spots are filled the matches will be made so keep your eyes open guys and girl.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Toxic said:


> You bet Pauly, we always are eager to have new blood, if you want any help or tips feel free to ask I as well as alot of other members Im sure would be happy to off any assitance we can.


You'll regret it. I only rock ms paint.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

C'mon just 1 more entry and we can get this started woot


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll join


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

sweet, we got everybody now :thumb02:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

if theres a spot available im in


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

You can take my spot bud, I just joined because they needed someone else. I'm gonna be busy anywase this week.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

you sure? thanks man and that fitch sig was awesome u made the colors were awesome


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, we might be able to expand.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Were over 8 so we can either go with the 16 man format again that leads to alot of bye's or we can have a some 3 way showdowns in the opening round.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i think the 3 way showdown would be alot better then having alot of byes in a 16 man


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I do to because if somebody doesnt get there entry in we dont end with even more byes we just shuffle the odd man out into there spot.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Sign me back up I geuss.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The more the marrier jbritt,


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

you are doing a great job toxic !


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks man, gonna get this thing started up soon, I think I'll let the sign ups go till tommorow to see if we get any more guys or girls in here then I'll get the brackets up, there will be a couple 3 ways but I'll try and make it so those that lose a three way dont fall back into one on the B side.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree. You've done a good job so far man. :thumbsup:


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Photoshop is so hard! I can't cut out images from their backgrounds very well at all


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

pauly_j said:


> Photoshop is so hard! I can't cut out images from their backgrounds very well at all


Yeah, it can take some getting used to. Try using the pen tool, it may be a little weird at first but you can get the hang of it. Also if you need graphics tips, there is a thread with some help...I'm not much of a help but I know a lot of other talented people.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is some help Pauly, 

First off grab the pen tool,










Then Zoom in till you have a good view, control+ will zoom in (Control- zooms out) Then click around the edges of what you want to cut out you should get little boxes where ever you click like this.










Continue on around you desired area,you may have to turn the trasparency down on the top layer so you can see it you can do that in the layers menu,










Once you have you fighter completly cut out close the loop by clicking on your original box and right click and select make selection.










Experiment with feathering, personally I like .5 Pixels if your a little rough you may have to go bigger, (Feathering will make the outer edges semi transparent to help blend) If you think you think the outside is to transparent just duplicate the layer (Right click on layer) and play with the transparency of the duplicate. Do this only after positioning and sizing though as other wise it will be to hard to place perfectly.


Once you have made your selection you can copy and past, to resize your cut out just go to edit free transform and drag the corners just remember to hold shift and it will kepp things in perspective by maintaing you height/width ratios.

Make sure to select the picture layer when copying and dont select copy merged or you will copy both layer and may end up with a colored layer over your pic.


----------

